# SPAM



## norgeskog (Feb 14, 2005)

I do not eat spam but I know, from previous threads, that I am in the minority, as a lot of fellow members do eat spam.  Should there be a SPAM recipe forum?  Shall we take a vote, is that ok    :?:


----------



## wasabi (Feb 14, 2005)

*I think the rule should be....

No talk of politics, religion and spam.


Either you love it or you hate it and everyone is passionate about their preference. Just my opinion.*


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 14, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *I think the rule should be....
> 
> No talk of politics, religion and spam.
> 
> Either you love it or you hate it and every is passionate about their preference. Just my opinion.*



I understand wasabi, but food is the topic here, and I do not like everything posted here in the food department and I am certain no one likes it all.  It was just an idea, two votes, 1 for 1 against, tie.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 14, 2005)

*You are right,norge. Should be a interesting poll.*


----------



## htc (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm neutral on liking/hating Spam the canned ham product, though HATE email spam...  
I wonder if there is enough out there to warrant a forum of its own...just a thought.

Though if there WERE a forum, I would go take a look to check it out (I sometimes have turkey Spam on hand as an emergency when I'm lazy)


----------



## MJ (Feb 14, 2005)

I love spam! I don't see the need for a new forum though.


----------



## GB (Feb 14, 2005)

Here is another vote for NO


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 14, 2005)

Unless I can start a new forum for American cheese, NO!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 14, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Unless I can start a new forum for American cheese, NO!



I guess there would be a grilled spam and american cheese on webbers bread.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 14, 2005)

I personally like a grilled Spam and American cheese sammy, I guess you could call it a guilty pleasure!  :twisted: mmmm


----------



## MJ (Feb 14, 2005)

SPAM™ Cheese Torte 

Ingredients 
-   1 cup finely crushed butter crackers  
-   1/4 cup butter or margarine melted  
-   1 tablespoon water  
-   1 SPAM® Classic (12-ounce) can shredded  
-   2 cups shredded cheddar cheese  
-   1 (3-ounce) package cream cheese softened  
-   2 tablespoons finely diced onion  
-   1 teaspoon prepared horseradish  
-   1 teaspoon worcestershire sauce  
-   1/2 teaspoon dry mustard  
-   1/2 teaspoon chili powder  
-   1/2 cup chopped pecans  
-   Assorted crackers  



Directions
Heat oven to 350°F. Combine crushed crackers, melted butter, and water; press firmly in bottom of greased 9-inch springform pan. Bake 10 minutes. Cool. In mixing bowl, beat together SPAM®, cheddar cheese, cream cheese, onion, horseradish, worcestershire sauce, dry mustard, and chili powder. Spread over crust. Cover. Refrigerate overnight. To serve, press nuts over top. Remove outer ring of pan; place on serving tray. Cut circle about 2 inches from outer edge of torte. Cut entire torte into 16 wedges. Cut outer circle wedges in half. Serve with crackers.  
spam


----------



## pdswife (Feb 14, 2005)

Spam is not on my list of favorites but, Paul really likes it.  
As a wonderful wife... I make it once in awhile.


----------



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

Spam Cookoff


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 14, 2005)

Every once in awhile I will make a SPAM sandwich.  I do have one casserole recipe that is made with SPAM.  But that is about my limit of eating SPAM.  Those of you who don't like SPAM can substitute ham.    

Spam Divan Bake

1 lb. broccoli florets
3 tablespoons butter
3 tablespoons flour
1 teaspoon onion powder
¼ teaspoon dry mustard
1½ cups milk
1 – 12 oz. can Spam, sliced
4 cheese slices or 4 oz. shredded cheddar cheese

Cook broccoli in a small amount of boiling salted water.  Melt butter.  Blend together flour, onion powder, and dry mustard.  Stir in milk.  Cook over medium heat, stir until mixture thickens and boils.  Add cheese and stir until cheese melts.  Arrange broccoli in a single layer in buttered 12”x8” baking dish.  Pour half of the sauce over broccoli.  Overlap Spam slices over the broccoli.  Pour remaining sauce over the top.  Bake at 425º for 20-25 minutes or until bubbly.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 14, 2005)

lol wasabi - I like your idea!!!

The reason I say no spam forum is because it's just another - sort of - meat.  Probably more pork than anything or maybe totally pork "products".  

If we can't get a Tips and Techniques forum do you really think we'd stand a chance at a spam forum???? LOL  Next thing you know those craxy people in England would want a Haggis forum (hey kyles!!!!)


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 15, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I personally like a grilled Spam and American cheese sammy, I guess you could call it a guilty pleasure!  :twisted: mmmm



DC I can see the guilt, devinately, but the pleasure I am uncertain about


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 15, 2005)

Touche!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 21, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> SPAM™ Cheese Torte
> 
> 
> spam



Interesting MJ, woudl that be on your gourmette restaurant menu??? :twisted:


----------



## Dove (Feb 21, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I personally like a grilled Spam and American cheese sammy, I guess you could call it a guilty pleasure!  :twisted: mmmm



ME TOO!
Marge


----------

